

Docker Announces Orchestration for Multi-Container Distributed Apps - KenCochrane
http://blog.docker.com/2014/12/docker-announces-orchestration-for-multi-container-distributed-apps

======
sciurus
Discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699957)

